
Show HN: Chrome Ext. To Find Anyone's Email Address - buflowsean
I made a Chrome extension for Gmail and would like to receive some feedback. It looks up email addresses by a person&#x27;s name: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teragod.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teragod.com&#x2F;</a> please let me know your thoughts.
======
orliesaurus
Is this different from Clearbit's extension? If so, how? Thanks

~~~
buflowsean
It has more data and we think the data is more accurate.

